# Have a 2000 GT mustang, Radio is getting Outdated



## cyrusg (Oct 20, 2013)

The radio's clock finally died out on me, Radio still works but the LED screen does not, What would be a really good and worthwhile replacement for it?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Depends on what you are looking for in a radio. The pioneer NEX units are amazing as are the new Alpines. If you are not looking for a touch screen the choices are considerable.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Another thing to keep in mind is if your mustang has the Mach audio system. Those can be tricky
To integrate.


----------

